# Onboard SupremeFX Sound vs Asus Xonar DX



## xilence000 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Ich kann mich im moment nicht entscheiden ob der Onboard Sound von meinem Asus Maximus V Formula ausreicht oder ob ich mir eine Asus Xonar DX Soundkarte holen soll.

Habe im moment fürs zocken das Creative Headset Fatal1ty Pro Series Gaming 3,5mm Klinkenstecker und eine Teufel Concept E100 5.1 Anlage an meinen Buchsen hängen.Muss halt immer den grünen Cinch Stecker vom Headset rausziehen wenn ich dann aufm Desktop bin und Musik hören will, dann kommt halt wieder der Klinkenstecker meiner Concept E100 ran aber das stört mich nicht.

Hört man da jetzt so einen riesen Unterschied zwischen den beiden ? Ich meine der Onboard Sound von meinem MoBo ist auch nicht der schlechteste, ist zwar auch "nur" ein Realtek Chip aber schön abgeschirmt vom restlichen Teil des Boards damit es keine Interferenzen gibt.


----------



## The_Trasher (27. Juni 2013)

Das musst doch du beurteilen können, falls beides schon vor Ort ist


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Juni 2013)

Für das Headset ist es egal, das klingt auch mit ner 200 Euro Soundkarte ********.
Die Boxen sind auch nicht gerade gut, aber die könnten wenigstens etwas von der Soundkarte profitieren.

Hör dir beides zum Vergleich an und entscheiden dann, wie sollen wir das für dich
beurteilen ?


----------



## kero81 (27. Juni 2013)

Nutzt du auch deine Onboard Grafikeinheit?! Klar hörst Du da nen Unterschied....


----------



## Thallassa (27. Juni 2013)

Onboard reicht bei deinem equipment aus, viel ist da nicht herauszuholen.
Wenn soka, dann eine dgx oder esi prodigy - wobei das auch schon fast overkill ist, aber dann haste immerhin nen kleinen klangunterschied

Wenn du nen großen klangunterschied willst, solltest du erstmal das fatality wegwerfen. Gaaaaaaaaanz weit weg. Bestenfalls zuzementieren und in einem see versenken oder sowas.

Fazit: ein bisschen was bringt es schon, aber interferenzen sind uU immer noch möglich


----------



## xilence000 (28. Juni 2013)

Naja ich brauche kein High End Headset für CSS ^^ Da reicht das Fatal1ty allemal ich meine vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist es schon ganz ordentlich


----------



## The_Trasher (28. Juni 2013)

Unter ordentlichem Preis/Leistungsverhätniss, verstehe ich z.B. den Superlux HD 681 Evo, der ist billiger wie deiner, aber deutlich besser.
Ich würde mir einfach ne' DGX holen, kleiner Klangunterschied für kleines Geld.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juni 2013)

Für das was dran ist benötigt man eigentlich noch keine Karte außer der Pegel für den Kopfhörer ist zu leise


----------



## xilence000 (28. Juni 2013)

Habe mich jetzt doch für das Sennheiser PC 350 Headset entschieden, habe mir aber keine SoKa dazu gekauft.

Sollte ich mir noch eine holen oder langt der Onboard Sound ?


----------



## Thallassa (28. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte nicht zum pc-350 gegriffen, weil das auf nem 40 euro kh basiert. Für das mikro hast du gerade 80€ aufpreis gezahlt oO

Soka die esi prodigy oder asus dgx, aber das pc350 hat ne übelste preis-leistung. Es klingt zwar ok, aber der superlux wäre etwas besser gewesen, klanglich.


----------

